# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial mobile telerobotics, Penguin Automated Systems Inc., Naughton, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Penguin Automated Systems Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Penguin ASI Hangup Removal System

Published on Nov 26, 2015




> Very proud to show our new Hang-up Assessment and Removal Robot System to help miners safely deal with rock blockages. The robot has many firsts that include our patented Optical Networking system and automating the drilling and blasting process.

----------

